# My puppy only eats rice?



## FrozenSkittles (Feb 9, 2013)

Soo, recently my 12 week old beagle will only eat rice? If I give her anything else, I really doubt she'll eat it. Should I make try to stop her from eating rice or..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Eating only rice will kill her in a few months so ya giving her something else to eat is necessary.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Stop giving your dog rice and instead feed a kibble (hopefully a good quality one). Offer her the food and if she doesn't eat it within 15 min or so take it up until the next meal time. A healthy dog will not starve itself. Wait her out or else you will risk creating a picky dog. If she does go a few days without eating (2 full days of not touching food is as long as I'd wait) then a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

You say you doubt she'll eat anything else, which indicates you haven't given her anything else. She will stop eating rice if you stop giving her rice. It isn't nutritionally balanced and it will certainly cause problems if she does not get a balanced diet.


----------



## FrozenSkittles (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually, I gave her some kibble but she just walks away. If I put it next to the rice she'll eat the rice and ignore the kibble


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

FrozenSkittles said:


> Actually, I gave her some kibble but she just walks away. If I put it next to the rice she'll eat the rice and ignore the kibble


Stop giving rice. She won't eat rice if you don't give it, and will get hungry, and will eat kibble. Are you offering a high quality kibble?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is hard to imagine. A beagle will typically inhale anything that even remotely resembles food.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

I have not been able to train my dog to use Chop Stix..
but
She likes fortune cookies and a lot of other stuff from the chinese resturaunt


----------



## Lazerdog (Feb 9, 2013)

Good advice on this thread, especially patchwork's post. Rice is fed to dogs in Thailand extensively and they do not thrive. It is a pure carbohydrate with none of the protein, nutritional value or minerals a dog needs. We do mix a bit of rice with our dog food occasionally, but if your dog is stuck on it, remove it completely and offer a quality dog food as patchwork suggests.

Dogs do like the sweetness of rice and it is like candy to them and they know how to train their masters to just give them that!


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree, quit feeding rice and find a quality dog food. I'd go to dogfoodadvisor and read up on different dog foods to choose a better dog food (kibble). I used that site a lot to find a good food for my Bentley. We just switched him to Orijen which is a very high quality kibble. He's always been a picky eater (and would never eat rice btw) but we got samples of dog foods and put them on plates and laid them on the floor and he picked the Orijen 6 Fish formula immediately. So that is what we feed.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

If she really hates kibble that bad (which, you won't know until you stop offering her the option of rice) give her some meat. 
surely even cooked meat is better than rice.

Boil or bake some chicken for her and get her to try it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with offering a dog recovering from an illness a little boiled chicken and rice for a few days until their stomach recovers. But a puppy? You're looking at a lifetime of joint, muscle and organ problems from malnutrition. Even the worst kibble would be better than nothing but rice.


----------



## Diesel Dog (Feb 7, 2013)

HI, 
Is it brown rice or white? Wild or industrialized? 

Have you added any broth on the kibble?


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd stop giving rice and find a good quality kibble that works for you. 

Wellness, TOTW, Acana, fromm and few others. 

Saya and Bella love fromm and wellness kibble. 

Just offer that and only kibble. Eventually the dog should get into it. 

When did this finickiness start? When you first brought the pup home or at certain age? 

Saya was pretty picky with groundhog leg6 or 7oz she wouldn't eat it. I kept offering in am she didn't eat it so I offered again at dinner then again next day.

By second day she only ate 1oz of it. third day another 1oz and then fourth she ate it all.

She did same for rabbit, but eventually she ate it and now she enjoys rabbit. Not just whole prey she did it to kidney, beef tongue and beef heart now she loves those things. 

If kibble is absolute no go maybe look into home cooking? 

I'd give kibble a go maybe try honest kitchen as another option? It's pretty yummy to Bella and Saya they get it as a kibble topper or snack.


----------

